# Marinade vs Seasoning and Curing Jerky



## hookman

Can anyone tell me the pros and cons between these two. Does anyone have a marinade recipe they are willing to share? I have not yet tried to marinade jerky.


----------



## ronp

I can't help, but have you done a search for it on this site?  

Good luck!!


----------



## bigbear

Here's my two cents worth.  Dry rub is the traditional way to make jerky.  Marinades give you the ability to try different flavors.  For example, I love teriyaki jerky which must be marinaded.  If you like teriyaki I HIGHLY recommend Mikee Wasabi Teriyaki marinade.  Great flavor with just a kick of wasabi. I dilute it down about 50%. It's great on all meats.

Since jerky is a drying process and not a cooking process I marinade overnight and then pat dry the meat strips so they are shiny but aren't covered with marinade.

This is low and slow dryin', 140-150 degrees until done.  Done jerky should bend and tear but not break.

There are tons of dry recipes if you need some.  Many on this forum.  Most are simple and all involve some type of cure (Instacure).  Search this site and if you need more just holler!

Happy smokin'


----------



## camocook

I like Teriyaki also. With 2 to 1 Teriyaki to Worcestershire.Then it's whatever you like to taste.Onion,garlic,pepper,etc. I like juniper berries with my venison.


----------



## richtee

You can cure with a maranade, it's my preferred method. I use Morton's Tenderquick, perhaps one of the easiest curing agents to use, aside from a commercial pre-mix.

Simply substitute 1 tablespoon TQ per Lb of meat for the salt <You WOULD only be using Kosher or similar, right? Iodized BAD> in the recipe, and let mara-cure for 24 hours.

Some folks still use only a salt cure, however I would caution against this. It CAN be done, but why risk it?
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...63678#poststop


----------



## earache_my_eye

I can't tell you the pros/cons of dry vs. marinated jerky, but I can share a recipe that I've been playing with and tweaking.

Jerky Marinade/Cure

3T. Morton Tender Quick
2T. Lawry's Seasoned Salt
2T. Onion Powder
1T. Garlic Powder
1T. Black Pepper (coarse ground)
1/4C. Brown Sugar
2T. Liquid Smoke (if not doing in smoker)
1/4C. Soy Sauce
1/4C. Worcestershire Sauce
2C. Hot Tap water
1T. Cayenne Pepper (optional)
5 lb. Lean Beef or Deer Meat....sliced 1/4" thick.


Mix dry ingredients in a large bowl.  Add  hot water and stir to dissolve.  Add remaining  ingredients and stir.  Let  cool.  Pour  over  meat in a large air-tight  container.  Mix well and refrigerate for 24 hours, stirring several times during this period.  Dehydrate meat using your preferred method...(smoker/oven/dehydrator).  If smoking, omit liquid smoke.

L8r,
Eric


----------



## bigbear

How does Tenderquick compare to Instacure?  Do I need both or will TQ work fine for making jerky?

Thanks!


----------



## richtee

TQ is ALL you need. Well, to cure...now spicing is up to you, of course. TQ also replaces the salt in the recipe. Or...most of it. I don't add any more anyway.


----------



## christhompson

I've had the alton brown jerky that a friend made:

http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/cook..._31151,00.html

The difference here is that he's not smoking, he's using a box fan and furnace filters to dry the meat in a fast stream of air:

http://www.instructables.com/id/Box-Fan-Jerky/

This takes us from anaerobic to aerobic. If I recall, the nitrate (or was it nitrite) based cures are to battle the nasties that thrive in a low oxygen environment, and he definitely doesn't have that.

I can tell you, though, it was freakin delicious.


----------



## salsashark

^^ I tried the Alten Brown box fan jerky before I had a house w/ a patio that could accommodate a smoker and a BBQ grill.

I tried to make some beef and buffalo jerky. I think the whole endeavor put me back around 80 bucks after buying meat, missing spices, fan, and filters. I followed the directions precisely and in the end I ended up with a whole bunch of ruined jerky! It stuck to the paper of the filters and I only rescued about 1/4 of the finished amount. What a phenomenal waste of money. I think you'd be better off using your oven and a mesh screen or buying a dehydrator if you don't have any other means.

I for one will not be heading down that path again. I will, however, be making jerky on the smoker in the next couple of weeks... qview coming soon.

At least I got a box fan out of the deal though


----------



## richtee

The interior of meat is still considered anaerobic. As well as it's probable packaging later. Nitrates also preclude many fungi and such from dining on yer jerky before you do.

AGAIN- you don't HAVE to nitrate/ite cure, especially if eaten fast and kept refridigerated. But don't come whining to me if ya get sick.


----------



## oldschoolbbq

I use a soy-based marinade to soak overnight and smoke "LOW"until the moisture has dehydrated @about 150*.Comes out very good and last about a week in fridge.


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Yep! Bear's 100%on!


----------

